# Ashtrays Downunder



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

OK, this is an official thread for the ashtrays that I make and some of you may have seen around. Been meaning to do tis for awhile and have checked with Mod's and Admin to make sure I wasn't steeping on any toes, so here goes. The idea of this thread is so I can keep tabs on who wants ashtrays and so I can in turn keep them updated as well as when I give the go ahead for those who want an ashtray they can post here their requirement.

*1st things 1st.* I am *NOT* taking orders yet, I am still way behind and trying to catch up.

*Some Info:*
Here's the low down, and I'll be frank, I work full time, I go to school at least 2 nights a week at the moment studying Cert IV in Occ Health & Safety and will most likely go on to do my Diploma and Adv. Diploma, I take Martial Arts classes and most importantly I am married with 2 children. So my time is limited to say the least. This is a hoby for me and I throughly enjoy making these for my fellow B & SOTL. I could say that I get as much enjoyment making these for you as you guys seem to getting them.
All this means that it does take awhile to make 1 ashtray and if you don't mind waiting, I certainly don't mind making them.

*How do you get one?*
I have been trading them for cigars, I may however also trade for Accessories as I have been having issues with customs and certain "tobacco related products" and this could mix things up abit to keep them off my back. This could also extend to non cigar related stuff, I'm not fussy. The trade method is also easier as I am not set up to recieve money.

Basically what happens is I make the ashtray (eventually), send it to you and once yo have it, you live up to your end of the trade. I have always left it up to the other person as to what the send, once you have the ashtray you can see it and make up your mind what to send in return. People have asked me for some idea as to what sort of cigars and I will give advice as to what I like but that's about it.
That's about it, any question just ask.

*An update:*
Currently on my list I have:
Paul Hag - Round Black Boy Style
DrStrangelove - Surprise!! (Vegemite Saga)
Moglman - Surprise!! (Vegemite Saga)
Kansashat - Surprise!! (Vegemite Saga)
Hollywood - Surprise!! (Vegemite Saga)
Opusxox - Surprise!! (Vegemite Saga)
Cigar no baka - Round Black Boy Style
JCole311 - ??

I also have a private list of a least 6 people. This list consists of people who did not ask for an ashtray, but sadly for them they will get one . Basically if you have bombed me, helped me in some small way or just been to nice for your own good then be worried... very worried  I am very aware of the people who have done good by me for no reason, and I know some time has passed by and you may think I have forgotten. The norm is you get bombed and then at some point you bomb back... well I have not forgotten and I will be bombing back, just not with the usual stuff. I know I have to live up to my end and I do not wish to rack up a bad Rep with my fellow B & SOTL.

Most of the ashtrays I have made in the past have been from what is or use to be called Black Boy, this is now called a Grass Tree for obvious reasons. I have recently found a new supplier of different types of wood all of which are Australian and my imagination has ran away. I have a head full of new designs and shapes ('bout the only thing in my head lol) So if your name is above and it says Surprise then be worried.

Can't think of anything else at this stage, if you have any question well this thread is now open and you can post it here or just PM me.

Cheers
Jason
http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=downunderllg6nm.jpg


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I would like to sticky this thread, got the dosh but ain't no clicky thingy to buy them. Anyone point me in the right direction please??


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm... are you turning these ashtrays on a lathe, or what? I didn't see anything saying how they're made... What do you use to finish the woods, as I'm a wood turner, and would like to make ashtrays as well.. just not sure what to finish them with? Finally (I know, I know, too many questions!), instead of trading for an ashtray, would you consider trading just for wood blanks? I've got a mini lathe, 18" between centers, and a swing of roughly 8 inches... Thanks!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks Jason! A genuine original prototype of an Ashtray Downunder will be an honor to own. I will probably bore the crap out of friends & relatives telling them about it over & over.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Hmm... are you turning these ashtrays on a lathe, or what? I didn't see anything saying how they're made... What do you use to finish the woods, as I'm a wood turner, and would like to make ashtrays as well.. just not sure what to finish them with? Finally (I know, I know, too many questions!), instead of trading for an ashtray, would you consider trading just for wood blanks? I've got a mini lathe, 18" between centers, and a swing of roughly 8 inches... Thanks!


I do all my ashtrays by hand, have considered getting a lathe perhaps in the future. As far as finish goes you can use anything really. What you need to think about is that the hot foot of the cigar should never come in contact with the ashtray so you should never get burns on it. The gloss finish I have used is called monothane, it is a hard wearing finish designed for floors. Future ashtrays however may be done with oil, this will give a nice natural patina but still have a gloss about it, just not as glossy as the monothane. As stated, I am not fussy with trading although recieving wood via the mail here in Australia might be breaking customs laws which are very strict here.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Thanks Jason! A genuine original prototype of an Ashtray Downunder will be an honor to own. I will probably bore the crap out of friends & relatives telling them about it over & over.


Oh I have a surprise for you  I just hope I can pull it off.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> I would like to sticky this thread, got the dosh but ain't no clicky thingy to buy them. Anyone point me in the right direction please??


Oh, and I don't know who stickyed this for me but thank you. I looked in the recent purchases of credits and it said the most recent was back in October sometime, now I know that ain't right. So if you could own up to doing it whoever it was I would appreciate it so I can thank you properly


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I am truly honored to be on your list of recipients. Your work is spectacular.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope to be on the list someday...but from the pics they works of art! Gorgeous!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Oh, and I don't know who stickyed this for me but thank you. I looked in the recent purchases of credits and it said the most recent was back in October sometime, now I know that ain't right. So if you could own up to doing it whoever it was I would appreciate it so I can thank you properly


My pleasure, no thank you required.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yo, I love the Ashtray's. Whatever it takes, I need to be on that list.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for keeping me on the list there!!! I am willing to wait years for that gorgeous ashtray, and am certainly going to reward you with sticks and/or accessories!!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Jason, your ashtrays are beautiful! Excellent work. You should be very proud!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

if i am not too late, i would love to buy an ashtray!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I would also like to be on the list.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

call me an idiot,

but i haven't seen these ashtrays...anybody got a pic or a link to an older thread with a pic?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

this is one of many in his photo gallery
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/924/cat/520
and here's the making of an ash tray
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1000/cat/520


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

thanks, mate!

glad i asked.

i was going to add my name to the list, but i don't have anything to trade that would be even close to a fair trade.

those are BEAUTIFUL! WOW!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i can vouch for Jason! i believe i was one of the first if not the first to receive an ashtray made by him and im totally impressed. i sent him my sticks way before hand so he had something good to smoke while working on mine! hope all is well Jason, and keep on doing what your doing!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Hell yeah! Jason is a true artist, and his ashtrays are a work of art. They are so pretty that you almost wouldn't want to use them. Only special cigars touch mine that's for sure!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I'm on the list, and I'm friggin stoked about it. Unfortunately, Jason may decide to take me off permanently after he gets the package that's on the way.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

SWEET!!! Jason's ashtrays are the best. I have seen the pictures and am really excited to be on the list!

Jason, if the lit cigar foot can't touch the laquer, do you just let it go out in the rest (not that it really matters)? I wonder if you could find a heat resistant laquer.... 

SWEET


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> if i am not too late, i would love to buy an ashtray!





Redbaron said:


> I would also like to be on the list.


Sorry guys, not adding to the list just yet but keep checking back as I will post here when I open up the books again. Too many to make at the moment so I really need to catch up.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> SWEET!!! Jason's ashtrays are the best. I have seen the pictures and am really excited to be on the list!
> 
> Jason, if the lit cigar foot can't touch the laquer, do you just let it go out in the rest (not that it really matters)? I wonder if you could find a heat resistant laquer....
> 
> SWEET


The idea being that you hang the hot foot over the edge of the rest and let the cigar go out on its own. Most cigars will go out within a few seconds when you're finished, this just helps protect the finish. I am looking into diffenrent ways to finish ashtrays one of which will be with oil and will leave the wood in a more natural state.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

What a great looking ash tray! I always wanted to be a wood guy, never had the skills. Nice gesture 
Rob


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Just a wee update. Cigar no baka and Paul Hag's ashtrays are in the final stages (if they take any longer they'll turn into fossils :r) Put a sealing coat on tonight and will start top coats tomorrow. Takes about a week to get final coats done.

Cheers
Jason

P.S. Been working on some cool (I hope) designs for you other monkeys on the list... and one who isn't, he's on my private list but somehow read my mind and knows  I'm sure he has super powers and you know who you are


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Just a wee update. Cigar no baka and Paul Hag's ashtrays are in the final stages (if they take any longer they'll turn into fossils :r) Put a sealing coat on tonight and will start top coats tomorrow. Takes about a week to get final coats done.
> 
> Cheers
> Jason
> ...


Its sooooooooooo worth the wait, they're awesome. I seriously doubt we'll ever use ours for what they're made for. Just use the old Stinky and admire the ones Jason made. The only thing better than the ash trays them selves is the feller that made them. :r Gonna put them in our will so we know they'll be taken care of..


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

floydp said:


> Its sooooooooooo worth the wait, they're awesome. I seriously doubt we'll ever use ours for what they're made for. Just use the old Stinky and admire the ones Jason made. The only thing better than the ash trays them selves is the feller that made them. :r Gonna put them in our will so we know they'll be taken care of..


I know what you mean Frank. I swore I'd use mine, but I just can't bring myself to chance destroying this beautiful thing! I use it to rest the cigar if I'm doing something though. Of course, I promptly wipe it clean! 

Mel


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Its sooooooooooo worth the wait, they're awesome. I seriously doubt we'll ever use ours for what they're made for. Just use the old Stinky and admire the ones Jason made. The only thing better than the ash trays them selves is the feller that made them. :r Gonna put them in our will so we know they'll be taken care of..


You got that right, Frank. Jason does AWESOME work. Each one shows an enormous amount of craftsmanship and care put into it.
I only wish I had put myself on his list long ago. 
He'll be an old ball draggin geezer () before he finishes for those that already have asked.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Jason, how you been my friend? So far so good with the ashtray. Thanks again!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Jason, how you been my friend? So far so good with the ashtray. Thanks again!


I have been well mate, yourself? Glad to hear to ashtray is ok, any problems you let me know.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

pnoon said:


> You got that right, Frank. Jason does AWESOME work. Each one shows an enormous amount of craftsmanship and care put into it.
> I only wish I had put myself on his list long ago.
> He'll be an old ball draggin geezer () before he finishes for those that already have asked.


And I'll be an old ball draggin geezer making them  :r


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> any problems you let me know.


I have a problem ...........I'm not on the list.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> I have a problem ...........I'm not on the list.


Mmmmmmm that is a problem, I'll see what I can do


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Mmmmmmm that is a problem, I'll see what I can do


Man, talk about the squeaky wheel getting the oil.

If I beg and agree that vegimite is the food of the Gods, can I make it to the bottom of the list as well. :r

Seriously, I'm sure there are BOLT that have been around a heck of alot longer than myself, that would deserve to make your list.

Just busting some kiwis!!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Man.. re-reading this thread has made me want to dig the lathe out and try my hand at my own cigar ash tray. Too bad the lathe is back in naples... oh well, I'll try it when I go home on Spring break, and show you my results (not NEARLY as nice as yours, I can guarantee)


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Mmmmmmm that is a problem, I'll see what I can do


I hope you're not teasing.  It would destroy me.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn, never knew there was a list. two year wait at this point right?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Worth every bit of the wait too.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

OK, a wee update.
Paulhag's is done, sent and rec'd as I believe. Don't know if he posted any pic's as I haven't had much time to get on here lately.

Cigar no baka. Chris, yours is now finished and ready to go. Will get to the post sometime this week and get it to you ASAP. Most likely Thursday, so you will get it 1-2 weeks from then.

DaKlugs. You will notice he isn't on the list here. That's cause he was on the private list. It's just that Dave seems to have ESP or something and new just when to PM me. Dave's had been in the pipeline for sometime, even before the Vegemite thingy. Anyway Dave, it's about one third done. All the pieces are cut out, just have to assemble it now. Yes your ashtray is completely different and made up of several different pieces  . Been a very time consuming process.

Might have to make it a competition. See who can guess what Dave's ashtray is. Let me think about that. This could work.

Ok, the other that are on the list. Got designs done, yes again completely different... time will tell.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

altbier said:


> Damn, never knew there was a list. two year wait at this point right?


Well their are 2 lists. One that you see and one you don't 

Oooo I can use the wild monkey thingy... :mn The above is a tease to do your head in like these crazy monkeys.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot, but check your PM box, I just sent you one.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

HeyJason, any updated list? I'd like to get on it if possible because I've seen the pics of your work and they are BEAUTIFUL.

Ron


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> HeyJason, any updated list? I'd like to get on it if possible because I've seen the pics of your work and they are BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> Ron


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd: :tpd:


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey guys, sorry for the slow update. Truth is my new job has had me pretty busy lately and the one ashtray that I have been working on has really taking me a lot longer than I would have wanted it to.
I will try to pull my finger out. I know these take a while but please be patient and I will get thru as many as I can.
Sorry again.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Still, everyone is dying to see the updated list.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Still, everyone is dying to see the updated list.


The only updated list at the moment is in my head, that's cause it's my secret one. Of the people that are on that list, the one ashtray that I am desperately trying to finish is Klugsie's. I can mention that cause he knows anyway.
The list is long but distinguished And I will try to get thru it as quick as I can.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Definitely want to get on the list when you start taking names again!!!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Next off the list will be:
kasashat
opusxox
moglman
hollywood
Dr Strangelove (anyone seen him??)

I promised a these guys an ashtray for taking part in the Vegemite taste test. I know it's long over due and I apologise but I hope you can be patient a little while longer while I get them made.
I will make all of these at the same time if I can and try to get them done asap.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Next time you have an opening, I would love to get on the waiting list!:dr


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

OK, the list is officially out of control.
Together with those who have asked for an ashtray and my "Private List" it currently stands at about 24.

Now I know that most of you know how long it takes me to make these things (mostly not the time to make them, but the time to get to make them) so I'm just gonna have to ask you all to be very patient please.

I am not going to post an updated list, needless to say that if you have asked me for one 1 and I have replied to you the you know the story.

The 1st five to come off the list will be Kansashat, Opusxox, Moglman, Hollywood and Dr Stangelove if he is still around. No exceptions. I owe these gentlemen a lot and I will deliver.

The total list their after is mostly made up of people who compile my private list. So if you have been on this board for sometime their is a good chance you may already be on that list. Yes I'm bombing ashtrays, well eventually.

For those that have asked, you will be put on the list in an order which is fair to all that were already on it, or when you may have initially asked. For those late comers, you will slot in, in numerical order basically.

*Now here this!!!* I don't plan on going anywhere as far as CS is concerned so I will keep my end. It will just be a matter of time. The same caveat applies now as in my 1st post. I work full time, I study part time I have two wonderful children and a wonderful wife so I have family responsibilities. Take all of this out of my usual day and you can figure out how much time I have left in the day.

Also, I don't discriminate. Meaning if you are a member now and you ask for an ashtray, if you plan on leaving or being absent for sometime you had better tell me how I can get in touch with you otherwise I can't send it to you.

Yes the list is long but distinguished Be patient my fellow gorillas, I will get their in time.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Be patient my fellow gorillas, I will get their in time.


Totally understandable! NOW GET TO WORK AND STOP POSTING!!!
:r Just kidding bro! :sl

I am content with being last on the list, since I just now posted about wanting one.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Totally understandable! NOW GET TO WORK AND STOP POSTING!!!
> :r Just kidding bro! :sl
> 
> I am content with being last on the list, since I just now posted about wanting one.


OK, make that 26 long (forgot to add one before) at least I'm still working with even numbers.
Thanks for the laugh Grim, oh I'll get back to work now

Actually today was a study day. Occupational Health and Safety Law :mn

Hey, does anyone know how to make wooded ashtrays?? I may be hiring


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> OK, make that 26 long (forgot to add one before) at least I'm still working with even numbers.
> Thanks for the laugh Grim, oh I'll get back to work now
> 
> Actually today was a study day. Occupational Health and Safety Law :mn
> ...


Yeah, today is my study day too! Couple Psychology classes and a couple criminal law classes. u


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

OK, just came in from the garage. I have layed down 2 designs on wood which is for Skip's (opusxox) and Dave's (Hollywood) ashtrays.
Skip's will be made out of Sheoak and Tasmanian Oak and Dave's out of Jarrah and Marri.
Have some nice Blackwood which was going to be for Alan's (kansashat) but that won't work, then I was going to use it for Hollywoods but that wasn't gonna work either. Standing there looking at it thinking and scratching my head it hit me that it will make an excellent peice for Scott's (Moglman). Haven't layed the design on it yet as I am still working on the image.
Alan's will be a little more difficult as I will need the perfect peice of wood. Something like a log or tree stump 

I'm gonna hang off on Dr Stangelove's as I think he may have gone A.W.O.L., unless someone can tell me if he is still around or active. I did check his members listing and it would seem he does pop in from time to time. Zack, if you still popping in PM me mate.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> OK, just came in from the garage. I have layed down 2 designs on wood which is for Skip's (opusxox) and Dave's (Hollywood) ashtrays.
> Skip's will be made out of Sheoak and Tasmanian Oak and Dave's out of Jarrah and Marri.
> Have some nice Blackwood which was going to be for Alan's (kansashat) but that won't work, then I was going to use it for Hollywoods but that wasn't gonna work either. Standing there looking at it thinking and scratching my head it hit me that *it will make an excellent peice for Scott's (Moglman).* Haven't layed the design on it yet as I am still working on the image.
> Alan's will be a little more difficult as I will need the perfect peice of wood. Something like a log or tree stump
> ...


I am psyched Jason!! With your creative talents, this will be amazing I am sure!! Thank you once again.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

I know I am a noob and all, but if you have room on your list, I would love to be on it.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Top this for the new guys ...:w


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Just letting ya know that I'm still kicking. Not been on much due to traveling for work and study. Both of which I hope will end soon.
BTW BUCAsmoker, got you on the list... if I could just remember where i put the bloody thing.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

It's alright, you can all stop worring... I found the list.



Thank phuck


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm guessing the list has grown more than it has dwindled?


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> I'm guessing the list has grown more than it has dwindled?


You got that right. I have just returned from a prolonged break as I had to attend a course to get a Training and Assessing qualification. The course is finished but I have 14 assignment to complete and hand in.
This has put a rather lengthy delay in proceedings but as always stated, if ya'll are willing to wait, then I will get them done.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> You got that right. I have just returned from a prolonged break as I had to attend a course to get a Training and Assessing qualification. The course is finished but I have 14 assignment to complete and hand in.
> This has put a rather lengthy delay in proceedings but as always stated, if ya'll are willing to wait, then I will get them done.
> 
> Cheers
> Jason


Jeez Jason, you ask so much :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> if ya'll are willing to wait, then I will get them done.
> 
> Cheers
> Jason


Take all the time you need brother, We'll be here

Ron


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> if ya'll are willing to wait, then I will get them done.
> 
> Cheers
> Jason


Anybody NOT willing to wait for one of these is, well not really the sharpest tool in the shed. great work..How about posting some more pics so we can see the Bling

Rob


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IN case your curious what they look like....



Thanks again Jason.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> IN case your curious what they look like....
> 
> Thanks again Jason.


No offense Dave, but pics do not do this justice. Got to see it first hand at the Shack this year, calling this a work of art would be an understatement. Actually made the wife take a picture of it while we were there. Truly amazing work Jason!!!!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> IN case your curious what they look like....
> 
> Thanks again Jason.


that looks sweet


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Jason... as if your life wasn't hard enough already  Put me on the list too bro!


I know it may be a couple years before you get to numer 27 (me) but I'm willing to wait... and if I wasn't I'd have to fly my happy ass down undah to kick your butt into gear :r

Thanx bro, you are a prince amongst BOTL's


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

That is another damn good looking tray Jason!! Just awesome brother!!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Jason... as if your life wasn't hard enough already  Put me on the list too bro!
> 
> I know it may be a couple years before you get to numer 27 (me) but I'm willing to wait... and if I wasn't I'd have to fly my happy ass down undah to kick your butt into gear :r
> 
> Thanx bro, you are a prince amongst BOTL's


Oh, sorry Dusting, I already had you on the list at 14. I can shift you down to 27 if you like  
As already explained, I have 2 lists running one was a private one. Some who have asked me for an ashtray were on that list, they just didn't know that. Anyway it's geting confusing

I just want to say, thanks again for the patience, I hope to get more done shortly. If I don't get the decking built and the backyard complete my wife will probably turn me into an ashtray and send me to someone.

I just have a few things to sort out and then I'm back into it.

So Dustin, what sort do you want anyway?

Oh, and thanks for the compliments again, Dave I really enjoyed making that ashtray so I'm glad you like it. I also enjoyed smoking the D5000 as well, I posted a review in your thread about them, don't know if you saw it or not?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Oh, sorry Dusting, I already had you on the list at 14. I can shift you down to 27 if you like


SWEET!!!!! No no, I'm cool with 14 on the list  No need to rock the boat LOL.

Thanx a lot my brother, I didn't even know I was on the list but that makes me Super happy that I am. I LOVE YOUR WORK!!! Truly awesome! Thank you so much for putting me on the "special" list HAHAHA.

Oh and take your time bro, don't want the wife to chop you up into little pieces.... that would be messy :r



Down Unda said:


> So Dustin, what sort do you want anyway?


Well I'm a big believer in giving the artist a general idea and then having the artist design whatever they want.... that's what I do with my tattoo's as well. So I will give you creative license to do whatever you think is cool. I'm a big fan of all things "XXX" as well as Davidoff's so do with that info what you will.

Jason, you're the F*cking man my brother.... thank you for everything (especially those damn chocolate wafer things that you sent me that I've now spent almost $40 online to buy them because I couldn't find them anywhere near me.... thanx )


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I know I'm relatively new compared to many that are probably on the list...but since Dustin is 14 can I take his 27th spot? haha I'm young and don't mind the wait, plus being so low would allow me to save up some $$. I didn't read through all the posts in this thread, so I'm not sure if I'm out of place by asking...if so, delete this post and I apologize.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

King James said:


> I know I'm relatively new compared to many that are probably on the list...but since Dustin is 14 can I take his 27th spot? haha I'm young and don't mind the wait, plus being so low would allow me to save up some $$. I didn't read through all the posts in this thread, so I'm not sure if I'm out of place by asking...if so, delete this post and I apologize.


No mate you're not out of line, not even close. Their is no criteria for this, the list is wide and varied as far as members is concerned. The only criteria you must have is............. PATIENCE 

No Problem.
Jason


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

King James said:


> I know I'm relatively new compared to many that are probably on the list...but since Dustin is 14 can I take his 27th spot? haha I'm young and don't mind the wait, plus being so low would allow me to save up some $$. I didn't read through all the posts in this thread, so I'm not sure if I'm out of place by asking...if so, delete this post and I apologize.


by yer join date & think yer #857 on the second list


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well I'm a big believer in giving the artist a general idea and then having the artist design whatever they want.... that's what I do with my tattoo's as well. So I will give you creative license to do whatever you think is cool. I'm a big fan of all things "XXX" as well as Davidoff's so do with that info what you will.
> 
> Jason, you're the F*cking man my brother.... thank you for everything (especially those damn chocolate wafer things that you sent me that I've now spent almost $40 online to buy them because I couldn't find them anywhere near me.... thanx )


No worries mate, I'm sure i will come up with something as far as design is concerned.

Glad you like the Tim Tams, I will try to get a care package out someday, save you from going broke buying them online :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

SDmate said:


> by yer join date & think yer #857 on the second list


I can live w/ that haha... Maybe by then the embargo will be lifted and I can celebrate w/ an ashtray lol.... or it can be like the Packer's season tickets list and I'll pass my spot on to my children when I die


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

If you are still taking orders I would like one!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> You got that right. I have just returned from a prolonged break as I had to attend a course to get a Training and Assessing qualification. The course is finished but I have 14 assignment to complete and hand in.
> This has put a rather lengthy delay in proceedings but as always stated, if ya'll are willing to wait, then I will get them done.
> 
> Cheers
> Jason


As long as you havent left me off the list.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> As long as you havent left me off the list.


NO mate I haven't left you off the list. I just haven't had any time to do anything lately with study and work around the house.

Just hang in their, it may be a while as I have a lot to do. Just remember, if you decide to leave CS or disappear for a while let me know where you are cause I will still do it for you.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

King James said:


> I can live w/ that haha... Maybe by then the embargo will be lifted and I can celebrate w/ an ashtray lol.... or it can be like the Packer's season tickets list and I'll pass my spot on to my children when I die


Yes I have you on the list.



mrbl8k said:


> If you are still taking orders I would like one!


I can add you to the list but it will be a long wait. If you see my previous post this will explain why. Essentially this is a hobby and I can't dedicate a lot of time to it becuase of work. home and family commitments.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Yes I have you on the list.
> 
> I can add you to the list but it will be a long wait. If you see my previous post this will explain why. Essentially this is a hobby and I can't dedicate a lot of time to it becuase of work. home and family commitments.
> 
> ...


That is fine. No hurry. Thx !!


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

WOW all I have to say is from that pic you are that an artist indeed not to mention a good woodworker, I hope I don't have too big a brown spot on my nose from that one. LoL

I bet you know what's coming next, as I would love to be a proud owner of your art from down under. I would like to be added to any list you might have, as I believe a lot of people wants to have one too. I'm willing to wait if you can do it and I would especially like it if you just go crazy with any idea to make one to send to me. The weirder the better, I can see how artistic you are with the picture ive seen so I wont even ask for anything specific just go for it my man.

If it's possible please add me in and if you can pm me to tell me what number I am, if I get a number on the list. So I can know how long I'll have to wait for one of those beautiful things, Which is not a problem at all for hand made woodwork. Also if there is something you need (like beads, cedar, cutters etc..) or want to tell me what kind of cigars you like ill see what's available to me in my area so I can pay you back. All I can say now is I hope to receive one of those beauties. That is if the offer is still out there I see your last post was months ago so maybe the list has gotten smaller (fingers crossed) although if not, I will wait as long as it takes for an ashtray like that, which will surly be my show off ashtray. TIA
-BeatnikBandit


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow those really are fantastic. The beauty of these is that each one has its own characteristics. If you could also add me to the list I would appreciate it. Also, PM me your info and what kind of smokes you like.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Wow those really are fantastic. The beauty of these is that each one has its own characteristics. If you could also add me to the list I would appreciate it. Also, PM me your info and what kind of smokes you like.


not worth it.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> not worth it.


Not worth it?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> not worth it.





Smoked said:


> Not worth it?


Not worth a response.

Jason's ashtrays are first class.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Jason's ashtrays are first class.


:tu

Rob:w


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I'd like to get in on this list as well if possible. I don't mind the wait.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm not adding anymore to the list at this stage. On a good note I have laid down some designs and am getting back into the swing of things. Went to cut some out the other night but couldn't locate my coping saw. Due do a recent cleaning up of the gayrag I can't find a bloody thing:r

With study commitments now at an all time low for the last couple of years I can get back to working on these babies.

Thanks for all the great comments and the extreme amount of patience shown.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

DownUnder LLG said:


> I'm not adding anymore to the list at this stage. On a good note I have laid down some designs and am getting back into the swing of things. Went to cut some out the other night but couldn't locate my coping saw. Due do a recent cleaning up of the gayrag I can't find a bloody thing:r
> 
> With study commitments now at an all time low for the last couple of years I can get back to working on these babies.
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments and the extreme amount of patience shown.


Could you accept one more please? I've heard great things about your ashtrays and would absolutely love to have one. You can expect that I won't dissapoint in kindness.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Thanks for all the great comments and the extreme amount of patience shown.


All well deserved ...:tu


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

So during the week I had to stay home and look after my sick son, take him to the doctor. So what does a good father do when he has to look after his son, take him to the hardware store of course.

So I bought myself a scroll saw to help out with the load of ashtrays, sure as hell beats cutting them out by hand.

I hope this will speed things up a bit for you guys.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't wait till the list is open again you do some beautiful work and I want you ashtray to be my first. I will be holding of on my ashtray till you are ready


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I can't wait till the list is open again you do some beautiful work and I want you ashtray to be my first. I will be holding of on my ashtray till you are ready


:tpd: I've been looking through these, and they truly are very beautifully crafted pieces. I don't have an ashtray, but I would love for my first to be something that is custom made. Keep up the great work, and in due time I hope to do business with you.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> So what does a good father do when he has to look after his son, take him to the hardware store of course.


:r
Classic line. Like me telling "Yes Dear" 
"No really taking them to the beach was good for them today! It had *NOTHING *to do with me playing volleyball" 

Take your time bro, You do great work:tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Been thinkin' about you lately, Jason, and the good Vegemite/Firebomb days. How are you? I just recently had a couple smokes that came my way from those good times, after resting in my Humi all this time. Congrats on the scroll saw pickup. Power tools rock!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Been thinkin' about you lately, Jason, and the good Vegemite/Firebomb days. How are you? I just recently had a couple smokes that came my way from those good times, after resting in my Humi all this time. Congrats on the scroll saw pickup. Power tools rock!


Been doing alright mate, not as much time to swing through the branches of the jungle as I would like but I'm staying in touch at least. Man we must have been on the same wave length cos' I have been thinking about those days to. I remember the post I made of reviewing those sauces you sent me, man the good old days Bloody great sauces man, just about killed me but bloody great.

How was the cigar? I hope it was good.

Just a word to all. I AM LOYAL to the love of CS, just because I'm not hanging off my branch monkeying around all the time does not mean I have forgotten my debts and THE list. Just remember, there are 2 lists and only I know who is on the 2nd one... right Chip?

Take care all and thanks for you MATEship!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Good to see you around again Jason. I too will never forget my first (and last)vegemite sampling.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Good to see you around again Jason. I too will never forget my first (and last)vegemite sampling.


So now is not a good time to mention I am making a Vegemite Jar ashtray for you Actually I didn't make it, it's a real glass Vegemite Jar:r

Joking of course mate. I have something special for you my Brother in more ways than one... did you enter by the Knocks of the former degree?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> So now is not a good time to mention I am making a Vegemite Jar ashtray for you Actually I didn't make it, it's a real glass Vegemite Jar:r
> 
> Joking of course mate. I have something special for you my Brother in more ways than one... did you enter by the Knocks of the former degree?


As always my Brother, as always.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Just a word to all. I AM LOYAL to the love of CS, just because I'm not hanging off my branch monkeying around all the time does not mean I have forgotten my debts and THE list. Just remember, there are 2 lists and only I know who is on the 2nd one... right Chip?


Jason, having you around on Friday nights (or Saturday morning) is more than enough for me. You should be able to enjoy your work as a labor of love, not a duty or debt to pay. Your lists seem quite long enough.

Family and the job always come first, then friendships where you find them. I have been lucky enough to make a few here, as you have, but we all have to take care of the priorities first.

It would not be the same without you on the Vintage Bastages Skype....


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Been doing alright mate, not as much time to swing through the branches of the jungle as I would like but I'm staying in touch at least. Man we must have been on the same wave length cos' I have been thinking about those days to. I remember the post I made of reviewing those sauces you sent me, man the good old days Bloody great sauces man, just about killed me but bloody great.
> 
> How was the cigar? I hope it was good.
> 
> ...


The smokes were fantastic. The RyJ 01 EL Robusto was sublime and also had a VR Famoso (a favorite). Soon to go, and not to be overlooked, the PSD3 EL 03 will burn. Thank you again.

I realize only now that I didn't post reviews of the sauces you sent, so I apologize. The Hot Chile Mango was too good and is long gone, but I will post a review of the Voodoo Moon Eternal Damnation, which I still have, as well as the Chillies (Aussie spelling) in Tequila Syrup. I will post these reviews asap.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Moglman said:


> The smokes were fantastic. The RyJ 01 EL Robusto was sublime and also had a VR Famoso (a favorite). Soon to go, and not to be overlooked, the PSD3 EL 03 will burn. Thank you again.
> 
> I realize only now that I didn't post reviews of the sauces you sent, so I apologize. The Hot Chile Mango was too good and is long gone, but I will post a review of the Voodoo Moon Eternal Damnation, which I still have, as well as the Chillies (Aussie spelling) in Tequila Syrup. I will post these reviews asap.


No worries and no apology necessary, but I look forward to the reviews you do post. Glad to hear that the cigars were good. Can't give you a heads up on the remaining condiments you have as I have never tried them. I don't think they will be too hot. I still have most of the sauces you sent me as they are used in very small quantities... a little burns a large hole or should I say goes along way:r


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Just been out playing with the new scroll saw. Had a few test runs in the last few days (and broke a few blades), but tonight I cut out a shape from Sheoak, a particularly hard wood, in about 40mins. Probably would have taken about 3-4 hours by hand so I'm happy.

Got half way through another shape from Black wood, another very hard wood and broke my last blade

Oh well, things are looking up at least.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Congrats on the new purchase aussie. Just dont loose that creative edge you have.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Congrats on the new purchase aussie. Just dont loose that creative edge you have.


Don't worry, I won't lose the creative edge if you can call it that. I got some really cool ideas for ashtrays up my sleeve


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Don't worry, I won't lose the creative edge if you can call it that. I got some really cool ideas for ashtrays up my sleeve


I didnt think aussies wore shirts........:r. Looking forward to Friday/Saturday skyping.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I didnt think aussies wore shirts........:r. Looking forward to Friday/Saturday skyping.


don't project your "warcquone" onto Aussies, Barrel-Boy. 

just re-read the whole thread (last time was probably a year ago) and am just truly amazed. once again, a great Brother doing great things for other others. while I'm pretty sure I'm not on "THE list," my reward has been reading this thread now and looking forward to it for years to come.

~d. :tu

PS, Marmite rules and Vegemite drools!


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

Keep up the great work Jason, and if you can find a little room at the bottom of the list I would love to be added to it. :tu


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> OK, make that 26 long (forgot to add one before) at least I'm still working with even numbers.
> Thanks for the laugh Grim, oh I'll get back to work now


Hey bro, I know its been over a year but im still around.
So if my name ever comes up next in line on your list ill be waiting. LOL
Not pressuring you or anything like that, I just wanted you to know
that im still around. 

Hope all is well and class hasn't killed you! :ss


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Hey bro, I know its been over a year but im still around.
> So if my name ever comes up next in line on your list ill be waiting. LOL
> Not pressuring you or anything like that, I just wanted you to know
> that im still around.
> ...


Good to hear from ya mate. I would have sent out a search party, no worries.
I also know how long it's been, time just ain't on my side lately.

Very sorry to all who are waiting.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Good to hear from ya mate. I would have sent out a search party, no worries.
> I also know how long it's been, time just ain't on my side lately.
> 
> Very sorry to all who are waiting.


No apologies needed.
when u get some spare time, make sure you smoke:w


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> No apologies needed.
> when u get some spare time, make sure you smoke:w


It is good to hear from you Grim, hope you have been keeping well and smoking to.

I should have provided and update for which I have also been a bit slack on. I have 3 on the bench at the moment which are about 50-60% complete.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

o


----------

